# More new pics of my new Bearded Dragon



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok, here are some more pics of my new bearded dragon. He is so fun to 
take pics of. I think i might be addicted, lol  What do ya think?

Check out his markings...







A side view...






Posing for the camera, lol






RAWR!!!






Just chillin in my hand...






I like this pic because it shows his size...






Hope you enjoyed 

___________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)
1 Bearded Dragon (still working on name, lol)
1 Shih-tzu/Llasa Apso (Suki)


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 19, 2010)

Ooo what a cutie! I've always loved beardies. 
No name yet?


----------



## Isa (Jul 19, 2010)

Jamie, Your little BD is beautiful, I love his coloring. Adorable pics


----------



## movealongmosey (Jul 19, 2010)

I saw two BD's (I guess thats the abbreviation) at pets mart. They were chillen acting like they own the world, it was funny. They are very funny looking and they have such great personalities. Yours looks very nice.


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 20, 2010)

A great looker. Love reptiles in any form, especially those that show intelligence and ATTITUDE!! Love the pics.


teri


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone and yes he does have a very unique attitude, lol 

_____________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)
1 Bearded Dragon (Dante)
1 Shih-tzu/Llasa Apso (Suki)


----------

